# Sprite Can Chickens



## SteerCrazy (Mar 2, 2007)

Had the father in law and his lady over to the house on tuesday. He wanted Ribs and with the time crunch I told him I'd do some Beer Can Chickens. Didn't have any (don't drink anymore) beer so I used sprite cans. 

*Got 2 birds, rubbed 1 down with Wolfe Rub Original
Rubbed the other down with a local rub Smoke n Guns HOT*



*
Threw down some Royal Oak briquettes, about 15 per side. Soaked some apple wood chips and threw those on either side.*




*About half way through. Pulled Chickens at 180*, thigh temp.*



*
Pulled the birds at 180* in the thigh as mentioned before. Chickens always turn out moist, we like to do these at least a couple times a month!*


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2007)

Man those look great...how did the Sprite do flavor wise...


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks dang good.  I love doing chickens on the can.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 2, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man those look great...*how did the Sprite do flavor wise...*



really didn't add to anything. I've found that to be true with the beer cans. I was going to just add water to a soda can but the wife said to do sprite so I was like whatever. Im guessin the fluid keeps the moisture in but does not impart any flavor.

now awhile back nick did some bcc and stuffed the neck with lemons and oranges I believe. that might be something to do with a lemon lime soda.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 2, 2007)

I've done them with apples coated with a little vanilla, cinnamon and some brown sugar....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 2, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I've done them with apples coated with a little vanilla, cinnamon and some brown sugar....



that sounds good....the wolfe original went over better than the smoke n guns hot. 

That wolfe rub stuff is good, you guys should pick some of that stuff up.   hopin for some kind of spring special  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dan!  The chickens did turn out great!  There could be a special popping up within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be waiting.....I've got about 4, 1lb shakers of both that I'm workin through but the minute I rub down 2 pork shoulders, well there goes a bottle!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once I can get the recipe to take 1 - 1lb bottle per shoulder that's when I'll be rich!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dan those looked great


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 2, 2007)

The last one I did, I just put the bird on the rack with no can.  The idea was to let the smoke get at it on both sides.  It worked good also.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 3, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will add a little flavor to it, but I did it mainly to help hold the heat and moister inside the birds.


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a couple of good looking birds, nice job.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks great SC! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed! I agree with you SC it doesn't add much flavor, unless you use a very mild rub and a heavy beer or fruit nectar. It does make for one moist chicken though


----------

